# Lee Valley Bevel Edge Chisels



## MsDebbieP

that's good to know. "takes a beating"


----------



## rikkor

They sure look good, glad to hear that they work well. That price doesn't seem outrageous, either.


----------



## jeremy

I have these chisels also and I agree with everything stated above. Great tools. I've come to realize that almost every tool from Lee Valley is well made as opposed to the box store brands.


----------



## kennethw

For the sake of posterity, this set of seven chisels is currently $109.  I was in awe of the original price and zipped over to the LV site to check them out. I'm sure they're still well worth the current price.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff23

July 2021, they are now $113. Hope they are still good.


----------

